# RTX2070 only getting 34MH/s with OC



## Crypto_Miner (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi All!
New guy here and to mining in general. My MSI Gaming Z Twin Frozr RTX2070 behaves differently than the recommendations I see online. For example, at 75% power limit, my card uses 163W when it should be ~140W. I have mine set to 54% power limit to get to 120W. Mem is +900, core is -200, and I can't get above 34MH/s. If I push mem to + 1100 and up power limit, it will go to 35.5 but unstable. 40MH/s should be doable at 140W and +500 mem with RTX2070 from my understanding. What am I missing?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2021)

Abuse oF card causes this.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 29, 2021)

Crypto_Miner said:


> Hi All!
> New guy here and to mining in general. My MSI Gaming Z Twin Frozr RTX2070 behaves differently than the recommendations I see online. For example, at 75% power limit, my card uses 163W when it should be ~140W. I have mine set to 54% power limit to get to 120W. Mem is +900, core is -200, and I can't get above 34MH/s. If I push mem to + 1100 and up power limit, it will go to 35.5 but unstable. 40MH/s should be doable at 140W and +500 mem with RTX2070 from my understanding. What am I missing?



one card can very from another.. i get about 59 M/sh from a 2080ti i have.. its about 150 watts i think.. i could get the same M/sh from a 3070 for about 126 watts but they do vary.. some are a little higher power wise...

you are not missing anything.. you get what you get..

i am mining 11 cards.. 2 x 3080.. 1 x 2080ti and 8 x 3070.. in total i get around 720 M/sh.. they are profitable but did cost a fortune (maybe too much) to obtain..

i was running some 1070 cards.. these gave a very consistent 26 M/sh at around 126 watts.. a 3070 card will produce over twice the M/sh for the same power.. the downside being 3xxx series cards are very expensive..

trog


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 29, 2021)

Crypto_Miner said:


> Hi All!
> New guy here and to mining in general. My MSI Gaming Z Twin Frozr RTX2070 behaves differently than the recommendations I see online. For example, at 75% power limit, my card uses 163W when it should be ~140W. I have mine set to 54% power limit to get to 120W. Mem is +900, core is -200, and I can't get above 34MH/s. If I push mem to + 1100 and up power limit, it will go to 35.5 but unstable. 40MH/s should be doable at 140W and +500 mem with RTX2070 from my understanding. What am I missing?


Your 2070 has a higher power limit than the cards you're looking at then. This if often the case with higher-end models and is totally normal. You'll just need to adjust your power limits lower to set the same wattage. Your card might have a TDP of (random number) 250W, while the standard TDP is 200W. That means at 100% your card is allowed an extra 50W. At 75%, you're drawing 188W while regular TDP cards draw 150W.

You also need to check Samsung/Micron memory. I don't what the situation is with 2070 cards but with 1070's the difference between 26MH/s max at 130W+ or an easy 30MH/s at 110W is just in the memory vendor; I would assume this extends to the 2070 as well in some capacity. It might be that your card just has worse parts.


eidairaman1 said:


> Abuse oF card causes this.


No, it does not. Could you please stop spouting your nonsense on every mining-related topic?


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jun 30, 2021)

My RTX 2080 has a 240W max power limit which is thermally driven. Some games I play can push the card close to that much power.


----------



## Svvervin (Jun 30, 2021)

Try to bring your power and temp limit up some, and "unchain" them. My 2060s (basically same at vanilla 2070) hashes at roughly 43MH using ~124W


----------



## Crypto_Miner (Jul 23, 2021)

I figured out the issue with my card (MSI Gaming Z Twin Frozr RTX2070). When it exceeds 1674MHz memory clock the Memory Controller Load is throttled to a cap of 75% (for reasons unknown). Reducing the memory clock by at least -103 (leaving it at 1674MHz) allows the Memory Controller Load to jump up to 91%, yielding a higher hashrate than any alternative settings simply because of the increased throughput. You can use HWinfo or GPU-Z to see check your own Memory Controller Load to see if this is the case for you as well. This increased the hashrate to 37.7 MH/s at a lower power usage. My next attempt is to get a newer bios flashed on the card to remove this memory controller load issue and then do a mem OC to hopefully get 40+ MH/s


----------

